# Where to find how to send/process coupons?



## JustTapSkip (Apr 19, 2022)

I’m 1/3 of the CO team and one of the CO Team members is gatekeeping how to process the coupons because they want to stay on the rotation but they always call out and are never at work.  The coupons are really starting to pile up. I’ve tried looking up “coupon process” on workbench but it doesn’t show up


----------



## Coqui (Apr 19, 2022)

Go to the S&E tab of work bench and under work process, it’ll have the CO process listed. I don’t know if it’s changed but last I remember, all you do is put them in a ups bag and print a shipping label and have your receiver send them out.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 19, 2022)

I think the most recent S&E communication actually links to the coupon process.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Apr 20, 2022)

CoquiAzul said:


> Go to the S&E tab of work bench and under work process, it’ll have the CO process listed. I don’t know if it’s changed but last I remember, all you do is put them in a ups bag and print a shipping label and have your receiver send them out.


So I found it and it says I have to go through campus suit to print the label but my TL doesn’t know how to do that :/


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 20, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> So I found it and it says I have to go through campus suit to print the label but my TL doesn’t know how to do that :/


Get with your Receiving TM, they should have the login. If it hasnt been changed it should be login: T-XXXX RL  password: Target@XXXX  where XXXX is your store number


----------

